# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  جامع دانشگاه فرهنگیان و تربیت دبیر شهید  رجائی

## Dr.Hard Worker7

*چند تا سوال داشتم فکر میکنم برای اطلاع دوستانم خوبه
1.فقط این دو دانشگاه برای دبیری هستند؟
2.هنوز که سازمان سنجش اطلاعی برای ثبت نام نداده؟و کد رشته ها؟
3.بعد مجاز شدن دقیقا چیکار باید کرد؟
3.چطوری هم مصاحبه و هم گزینش داره؟
4. برای قبول شدن در اونا چیکار باید کرد؟
5. چیز دیگه هم میدونستید لطفا بگید
6.چه طوری میشه دبیر دبیرستان شد؟*

----------


## nurse1997

سوال منم هست

----------


## Dr.Moein

اگه کسی میدونه بگه سوال منم هست

----------


## Dr.Moein

خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## broslee

مصاحبه تون واسه دانشگاه فرهنگیان چطوربود؟
http://forum.konkur.in/thread14884-4.html

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*آپ*

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

**

----------


## Ali.N

> *چند تا سوال داشتم فکر میکنم برای اطلاع دوستانم خوبه
> 1.فقط این دو دانشگاه برای دبیری هستند؟
> 2.هنوز که سازمان سنجش اطلاعی برای ثبت نام نداده؟و کد رشته ها؟
> 3.بعد مجاز شدن دقیقا چیکار باید کرد؟
> 3.چطوری هم مصاحبه و هم گزینش داره؟
> 4. برای قبول شدن در اونا چیکار باید کرد؟
> 5. چیز دیگه هم میدونستید لطفا بگید*


سلام-چیزی که شنیدم رو میگم!
1)اره
2)نه نداده-تا فردا دفترچه میاد
3)با تو جه به دفترچه که میدن انتخاب رشته مورد علاقه تو میکنی!فقط بومی!
4)اینو دقیق نمیدونم!ولی فکر نمیکنم داشته باشه1
5)فکر کنم ظریفیت امسال بیشتر شده!فقط بومی بزنید!
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## HosseinFc

سلام ببخشید الان ما چیکار کنیم انتخاب رشته کنیم یا صب کنیم دفترچه دانشگاه فرهنگیان بیاد؟ منظورم اینه آیا مراحل انتخاب رشته اون فرق داره یا تو همین سیستم باس ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## amir93

نمیدونید دانشگاه فرهنگیان کی دفترچش میاد؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*پست اول ویرایش شد.*

----------

